# [WoW] Burning Cuisade Und WotlK ?



## __Raytek (11. Dezember 2009)

Liebe Community,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich WoW. Ich spiele im momment auf einem 2.4.3 BC Server, würde gerne aber zusätzlich auf einem 3.1.3 WotlK server spielen. Kann ich, wenn ich den Ordner Kopiere und bei einen nur WotlK installieren möchste brauche ich ja entweder die CD oder den WotlK Installer oder ? Nicht den wo man sich die Version aussuchen kann. Man saugt sich über den Installer von Blizzard automatisch die 3.0.1 Version, auch das Originalspiel ist schon auf 3.0.1, da kannst du nichts dran ändern. Und das ist das Problem.

Ich würde gerne wissen :

Geht das so wie ich mir das vorstelle ?, kann ich BC und WotlK in 2 Ordnern haben ?
Wenn ja wie und woher ?


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Dezember 2009)

ja geht so wie du dir das vorstellst.

per google findest du entsprechenden patch auch sehr einfach. den patcher ins verzeichnis wo es installiert werden soll, damit es automatisch den richtigen ordner nimmt. glaub sogar, dasde mit dem patcher die instal auswählen kannst.

zur instal selbst: einfach den gesamten wow ordner kopieren und auf ne andere partition klatschen


----------



## __Raytek (11. Dezember 2009)

Das Mit dem Patch ist ja richitg, aber dann habe ich das Addon WotlK ja noch nicht welches ich brauche. wie auf eine andere Partition. :x


----------



## ZeroToxin (11. Dezember 2009)

naja, du brauchst lediglich die files von WotLK, damit du diese auf nem PServer nutzen kannst. reicht also wenn du dir z.b. die WotLK trial saugst, bzw wenn du nach ner ISO im internet suchst.

zur partition: hast du eine oder mehrere platten verbaut? wenn eine, ist diese partitioniert oder als ganze?


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Dezember 2009)

Davon mal begesehen ist es illegal auf Privatservern zu spielen...


----------



## ZeroToxin (12. Dezember 2009)

nö isses nich. 

es is ne grauzone, welche von blizzard geduldet wird.
vor allem da du nicht der blizzard eula zustimmst, auch wenn diese da steht, sondern für den server auf welchem du spielst.

nachdem der client in keinem kontakt mit einem blizzard server steht kann blizzard das ganze auch nicht nachverfolgen und nachvollziehen.

und solang es gegen so einen fall kein rechtsgültiges urteil gibt, fällt das ganze weder unter legal noch unter illegal


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Dezember 2009)

Und so lange das geklärt ist, wollen wir mal kein Risiko eingehen. Deshalb vorsichtshalber

-CLOSED-


----------

